# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afkicken van seroxat

## floortje12

ik slik al zeker 7 jaar seroxat.
alhoewel het al zeker 3 jaar goed met mij gaat is het mij nog steeds niet gelukt om er mee te stoppen.
de afkickverschijnselen zijn zo verschrikkelijk dat je je beter voelt als je de pillen weer gaat slikken.
ik krijg als verschijnsel:duizelingen en schokjes in mijn hoofd.
het lijkt of je er niet helemaal bij bent.
een hele rare gewaarwording.
ik heb geprobeert o.b v de huisarts om er mee te stoppen maar door de afkickverschijnselen ga je je zo onzeker voelen dat je denkt dat je het beter weer kunt gaan gebruiken.
ik heb ook ge probeert met st janskruid maar ook dat hielp niet.
ik ben in de tijd dat ik het slik ruim 20 kilo aamgekomen!!!
daardoor voel je je ook niet lekker in je vel
ik ga begin 2008 weer een poging wagen
het is wel prettig te horen dat ik niet de enige ben met deze klachten
maar het is ook eng!!

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Floortje,
Ik heb je al ge-PM't over ons nieuwe 'steuntopic' in deze rubriek >'Antidepressiva,de verslaving en je sociale leven',maar wil je hier toch ook nog even een hart onder de riem steken: Hou vol meissie en zorg dat als je er écht van af wilt,dat je dan doorzet!
Wij zullen er voor je zijn!!

Maar ik hoop wel dat je één ding héél goed onthoudt;AD's en St Janskruid mogen ABSOLUUT niet gecombineerd worden!!!
Dit staat als het goed is in alle bijsluiters van AD's en anders vind je die waarschuwing wel op het internet...dat is een zeer gevaarlijke combinatie die voor veel problemen kan zorgen...dus pas aub op!

Sterkte en veel liefs...zie je weer in ander topic ok?
Laat weten hoe het met je gaat ok?
-Je kunt anders van deze,door jou geplaatste post,een soort van 'dag/weekboek' maken over hoe het je met afbouwen vergaat...als je wilt natuurlijk  :Wink: 

Ag Xx

----------


## floortje12

hopi agnes, ik weet niet of ik nou gemaild heb met mijn privemail.
dat was niet de bedoeling.
ik kom niet meer op de site waar ik met felicia en zo gemaild heb 
beetje ingewikkeld
groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Je hebt me niets doorgemaild via je privemail hoor!
En waarom kom je niet meer op dat ander topic?
Als je hier beter zit is het ook goed hoor;waar jij je het beste voelt hé?  :Wink: 
En als je iets wilt sturen (privé,maar zonder bekendmaking van je privé-mail of gegevens!) kun je een PM sturen: een privé-bericht!

Liefs en sterkte,Agnes Xx

----------


## floortje12

hoi agnes,
ik heb de topic gevonden hoor!
en ik heb alle berichten gelezen.
ik vind ze erg heftig en ik denk dat ik ,net zoals blij, er niet thuis hoor.
Maar het is wel prettig om af en toe ervaringen te delen over het afbouwen.

bedankt voor je steun tnt

----------


## Felice

Hoi Floortje, Ik heb je al een PM gestuurd, en leuk dat je besluit te blijven!
Ik hoop dat het afkicken goed gaat!
Sterke, succes! laat je het horen hoe het gaat?

----------


## Agnes574

Ja Floortje...héél leuk dat je blijft!!
Deel je ervaringen met ons ok?
Daar kunnen wij van leren en je op moeilijke momenten proberen te helpen!!

Sterkte en succes!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------

